# Health insurance reviews?



## Ozzieone

:welcome:Hi All, 
Excited to be here in Spain, just bought the home! Loving life here, now beginning the residency route. 
Can anyone recommend a Private Health Insurance co? or share any of their experiences? 
Particularly has anyone any experience with Sanitas? 
Look forward to hearing from you,
FELIZ ANO NUEVO TO ALL! 
I am just a newbie but hope I will soon be able to contribute useful info.

PS Anyone live close to Huescar? 
:rapture::rapture:


----------



## xicoalc

Ozzieone said:


> :welcome:Hi All,
> Excited to be here in Spain, just bought the home! Loving life here, now beginning the residency route.
> Can anyone recommend a Private Health Insurance co? or share any of their experiences?
> Particularly has anyone any experience with Sanitas?
> Look forward to hearing from you,
> FELIZ ANO NUEVO TO ALL!
> I am just a newbie but hope I will soon be able to contribute useful info.
> 
> PS Anyone live close to Huescar?
> :rapture::rapture:


I moved to Adeslas recently and can't fault them!


----------



## xabiaxica

Ozzieone said:


> :welcome:Hi All,
> Excited to be here in Spain, just bought the home! Loving life here, now beginning the residency route.
> Can anyone recommend a Private Health Insurance co? or share any of their experiences?
> Particularly has anyone any experience with Sanitas?
> Look forward to hearing from you,
> FELIZ ANO NUEVO TO ALL!
> I am just a newbie but hope I will soon be able to contribute useful info.
> 
> PS Anyone live close to Huescar?
> :rapture::rapture:


congrats :clap2:

I used t:clap2: use ASSSA & was happy enough with them


you might want to find a way to use an *ñ*





look up 'ano'


----------



## kalohi

I am happy with Adeslas. Years ago I had Sanitas but they were quite a bit more expensive than Adeslas so I switched.


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> congrats :clap2:
> 
> I used t:clap2: use ASSSA & was happy enough with them
> 
> 
> you might want to find a way to use an *ñ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up 'ano'


I was very happy with ASSSA but only switched when I got a slightly more comprehensive cover for 20 euros a month less with no vouchers or co-payments... and Adeslas cover absolutely everything with no prior authorisations needed which I like a lot. ASSSA charged me 70 euros for top cover plus about 2.50 per voucher. They were excellent and paid for several things including some moles removed which was really a general cosmetic thing than anything else BUT when I got anxiety they refused psychological treatment.

Adeslas cover me for even more and i Pay 56 a month with no vouchers or co-payments and they even took on pre-existing things. So far no problems touch wood and very happy. The difference is that ASSSA operate 100% in english and Adeslas operate 100% in Spanish so maybe not such a good idea for a newcomer to Spain although I have found them MORE than helpful and like most big companies I am sure some staff speak some english!


----------



## Stravinsky

Ozzieone said:


> :
> PS Anyone live close to Huescar?
> :rapture::rapture:


Ive been there several times and stayed at the caves nearby
Xtreme on here lives there


----------



## Ozzieone

*Health Insurance, and Feliz Ano!*



xabiachica said:


> congrats :clap2:
> 
> I used t:clap2: use ASSSA & was  happy enough with them
> 
> 
> you might want to find a way to use an *ñ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up 'ano'


:embarassed:Gee Thanks Xabiachica, 
Took your advice and will DEFINATELY be adding dipthongs to my keyboard! :ranger:

Better drop my lawyer an email too! I wished him the same! 

So to Everyone on the Forum, just to be clear, I never meant to wish you a
'Happy New Anus!' 

Hope you are all still chuckling at the enthusiastic newbie. All advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ozzieone

*Health insurance companies in Spain*



steve_in_spain said:


> I was very happy with ASSSA but only switched when I got a slightly more comprehensive cover for 20 euros a month less with no vouchers or co-payments... and Adeslas cover absolutely everything with no prior authorisations needed which I like a lot. ASSSA charged me 70 euros for top cover plus about 2.50 per voucher. They were excellent and paid for several things including some moles removed which was really a general cosmetic thing than anything else BUT when I got anxiety they refused psychological treatment.
> 
> Adeslas cover me for even more and i Pay 56 a month with no vouchers or co-payments and they even took on pre-existing things. So far no problems touch wood and very happy. The difference is that ASSSA operate 100% in english and Adeslas operate 100% in Spanish so maybe not such a good idea for a newcomer to Spain although I have found them MORE than helpful and like most big companies I am sure some staff speak some english!


Hey Steve, 
Much appreciate your detailed reviews and pointing out the differences in both insurance companies. Extremely useful. I am sure others will appreciate this too as health insurance is now an essential inclusion in getting Residencia. :clap2: I will certainly look at ASSSA now - Our spanish is really awful at the moment but hopefully improving daily so english speaking for the first year is pretty essential, And I do wish you a very Happy New YEAR too!


----------



## Ozzieone

Stravinsky said:


> Ive been there several times and stayed at the caves nearby
> Xtreme on here lives there


feliz año nuevo! 
We stayed at el Molino de Fuencaliente cave hotel - luved it, couldn't fault it. A small complex of little complete cave houses. includes pretty little kitchen and good sized bathroom, nicely finished/furnished and must have THE best views in Huescar - Truly spectacular. They come highly recommended. (and this is from someone who's done several years in hotels lately!) Was difficult to find arriving fresh into town but despite the lack of spanish on our side and english on theirs we met at the Repsol and everything was great from then on. Reasonable rates and no problem at all extending our stay via email, txt messages - thank goodness for google translate!


----------



## snikpoh

Ozzieone said:


> :embarassed:Gee Thanks Xabiachica,
> Took your advice and will DEFINATELY be adding dipthongs to my keyboard! :ranger:
> 
> Better drop my lawyer an email too! I wished him the same!
> 
> So to Everyone on the Forum, just to be clear, I never meant to wish you a
> 'Happy New Anus!'
> 
> Hope you are all still chuckling at the enthusiastic newbie. All advice greatly appreciated!


I wouldn't add dipthongs if I were you - just add the additional Spanish letters


----------



## Ozzieone

*Freedom Health Insurance*

So after a LOT of research we finally went with Freedom Health Insurance because you can use ANY doctor (important for us with almost zero Spanish). This covers us throughout Europe. Not cheap by any means, but seemed ok considering that we could use any doctor. It seemed perfect.. But of course now I have found out that yes, we can use any PRIVATE doctor, but they are few and far between here. This isn't a problem with the health insurance, it is because here in spain we have to travel 45mins for nearest private clinic. As I understand it the policy here in Spain is that the public health doctors are not allowed to work in the private health system while employed in public health. 
I have recently put our first claim in to Freedom Health Insurance, and although there seems to be some changes going on within the company about where to send claims I am hopeful that the process will be relatively painless. We'll see.... I will keep everyone posted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baldilocks

On the subject of Spanish Characters Hold down the "Alt" key and use these codes on the numeric keypad:
For: Use Alt+ For the capital letter versions Use Alt+
á........0225........0194
é........0233........0201
í.........0237........0205
ñ........0241........0209
ó........0243........0210
ú........0250........0218
ü........0252


----------



## jimenato

baldilocks said:


> On the subject of Spanish Characters Hold down the "Alt" key and use these codes on the numeric keypad:
> For: Use Alt+ For the capital letter versions Use Alt+
> á........0225........0194
> é........0233........0201
> í.........0237........0205
> ñ........0241........0209
> ó........0243........0210
> ú........0250........0218
> ü........0252


Blimey!

I'll just carry on wishing people Happy New Anus. I'm sure they'll understand...


----------



## Ozzieone

Over a year later & I opted to go with Freedom (Staysure) European wide health insurance for us both. Had some admin indescrepencies initially with claims, but all that got tsorted and they have paid out on everything claimed last year which included some surgery and a number of fairly expensive tests and meds. So we have renewed with them and I will continue to update regarding how good they are at paying out when required. Not cheap, but I am now confident that we are sufficiently covered and they payout when something does go wrong. 
Finding a private doctor that speaks English, now that's another problem altogether... anyone have any recommendations ?


----------

